# Lost assembly guide



## SolidusPRime (Aug 23, 2010)

I lost the assembly guides during a move for probably the only 2 models I would ever need it for: The catacomb command barge, and the ghost ark. Can anyone point me to somewhere that provides backups? That's not illegal is it??

I couldn't find anything on google which dosn't make me feel too confident of find them....:angry:


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

GW
Or maybe try fit then to find the right way?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

No, but if you ask around your FLGS then you'll be sure to find someone who's done one.

Midnight


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, don't try to put either together without the instructions... I know someone who tried (and managed) it but it took them many hours and a few 'de-glued' sections.

Talk to any necron playing friends or if you plan on buying another barge/ark then wait till you have the instructions from that.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

wow are these models really so complex? i don't think i've used instructions with models since i was building airfix kits.


----------



## SolidusPRime (Aug 23, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> *wow are these models really so complex?* i don't think i've used instructions with models since i was building airfix kits.



Yes.

Check out the sprues on GW's website.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Would it be legal to scan/photograph the guide and shove it up here? If so, I can get you the guide in about.. Four hours.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't see why that should be a problem.
GW complaining about someone using their instructions to assemble their model would be a little stupid.... oh god, that does sound like GW legal doesn't it.


----------

